
Dead simple server to mock a JSON API - mischah
https://github.com/micromata/http-fake-backend/
======
mischah
Has also an optional Yeoman generator to make setting up endpoints easy as
breezy: [https://github.com/micromata/generator-http-fake-
backend](https://github.com/micromata/generator-http-fake-backend)

